# Aftermarket Fog Light Install w/ pics



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

After much deliberation (with myself) I decided to head to Kragen Auto Parts and purchase a pair of universal fog lights for the Frontier. They are wired to a switch and can come on when the parking lights are on and stay on with the high beams.

Here are the pics:


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm still looking for a switch that would fit the empty space next to the cargo lamp switch. anyone know of a rocker switch that would fit there? i've looked at radio shack and auto parts stores and none fit my needs.

i was thinking i could just get another cargo lamp switch and wire the fogs to that. anyone know the part number? i saw other swithces on courtesy parts but not the cargo lamp switch.


----------



## donahue57 (Nov 29, 2005)

The lights look good. As far as the switch goes I can't help you. I was actually thinking the same thing with a second cargo light switch. If you find out please post it. I'm gonna need a switch for my off road lights.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

donahue57 said:


> The lights look good. As far as the switch goes I can't help you. I was actually thinking the same thing with a second cargo light switch. If you find out please post it. I'm gonna need a switch for my off road lights.


thanks. i have sent an email to the people at courtesyparts.com regarding the cargo lamp switch. i will let you know what they say. 

I was thinking getting the switch assembly bracket that holds the VDC, HDC, and E-Lock switches to replace the pocket that i have now. this way, i'll have a row of easily accessible switches for the plethora of mods that are soon to come. Fogs (installed but not finished), off road lights (front and rear), motorized sirius sportster display, etc...


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

courtesyparts.com told me there was no such replacement switch available for the cargo lamp. i find that kinda hard to believe.  looks like i will be scouring the internet for the switches. too bad too because i thought about getting the switch assmbly bracket to hold all my switches. it would replace the pocket directly underneath the climate controls.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> courtesyparts.com told me there was no such replacement switch available for the cargo lamp. i find that kinda hard to believe.  looks like i will be scouring the internet for the switches. too bad too because i thought about getting the switch assmbly bracket to hold all my switches. it would replace the pocket directly underneath the climate controls.


Try www.yournissanparts.com and talk to Brian. He was able to get part numbers and prices for the heated seat switches for me, don't see why he couldn't get you the part number and price for the bed lamp switch.


----------



## donahue57 (Nov 29, 2005)

I called my local dealership about the cargo light switch. $33.68+ tax and about 3 days to get one in. I forgot to ask for the part # sorry about that one.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

donahue57 said:


> I called my local dealership about the cargo light switch. $33.68+ tax and about 3 days to get one in. I forgot to ask for the part # sorry about that one.


geez $40? does anyone know the specs on these switches? i want to just buy a few generic ones so i can place them in the oem switch assembly that i plan to purchase. besides, getting switches that have the VDC, HDC, e-lock, and heated seats symbols just wouldnt look right.


----------



## Michaeljbrock (Jan 12, 2006)

I ordered the OEM foglights from courtseyparts.com for my '06 Frontier SE KC (should be in tomorrow!) and my plan is to use this switch in the spot next to the cargo light switch:

Painless Performance On / Off Single Pole - Amber Light OEM Fitment Rocker

My understanding from other threads here, and elsewhere, is that this switch will fit into the empty spot and others have done exactly that to control their fog lights.

Michael Brock
2006 Frontier KC SE 4x2 in lovely Storm Gray


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Michaeljbrock said:


> I ordered the OEM foglights from courtseyparts.com for my '06 Frontier SE KC (should be in tomorrow!) and my plan is to use this switch in the spot next to the cargo light switch:
> 
> Painless Performance On / Off Single Pole - Amber Light OEM Fitment Rocker
> 
> ...


That switch is cool. Please let us know how it works out. I have a couple things in mind that I'll need switches for.

-


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

let us know how that fits. if that rocker switch fits and works, i will certainly get the switch assembly bracket from the nissan parts dealers and wire all of my accessories to the same location. make sure you take pics.


----------



## Michaeljbrock (Jan 12, 2006)

The rocker switch does fit into the hole. It's a bit larger than the "cargo lamp" switch though and overlaps the sides of the hole whereas the "cargo lamp" switch fits entirely inside of it. Here's a photo:











After studying the situation by browsing the service manual and pulling trim to get a good look at the wiring I decided to just go with the replacment OEM light switch. I got impatient and I couldn't determine with enough confidence which wires I needed to tap into (the colors in realitiy didn't match well with what I was seeing in the manual). I also wasn't entirely certain the voltage across the two sides of the switch was going to be sufficient to drive the light in the switch (rather than driving the lamps or relay directly, the switch is across the input/output of the OCM so I'm sure the voltage isn't a full 12v).

Anyone want to buy an unused Rocker switch?


Michael Brock
2006 Frontier LE KC 4x2 in lovely Storm Gray


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

Michaeljbrock said:


> The rocker switch does fit into the hole. It's a bit larger than the "cargo lamp" switch though and overlaps the sides of the hole whereas the "cargo lamp" switch fits entirely inside of it. Here's a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


send it my way. i want that switch. pm me. i got an aftermarket light kit and didnt use the wiring harness. i wont have problems with wiring except for getting it through the fire wall.


----------



## Mil132 (Aug 15, 2005)

Could you please tell me the make and model number of your after market Fog lights. Im having a hard time in Florida finding something that will fit. The last place I checked for light told me to buy Oem's.
Thank for your Help.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

Mil132 said:


> Could you please tell me the make and model number of your after market Fog lights. Im having a hard time in Florida finding something that will fit. The last place I checked for light told me to buy Oem's.
> Thank for your Help.


i believe these are the lights that i purchased from the local Auto Zone. 

http://www.pilotautomotive.com/pilot2ef.htm 

I had to do a fair amount of modification to the stock covers that were in the stock fog lamp location as the fog lamps that i purchased do not cover the entire area. this may be avoided by purchasing the oem fog light trim ring from nissan but i dont know if the opening is big enough.


----------



## Mil132 (Aug 15, 2005)

Thank you!


----------

